# Moving to Thessaloniki



## Rob14c (Jan 30, 2013)

I am moving to Thessaloniki in the summer. Which of these areas is best to live with kids: Kalamaria, Pylaia, Thermi or Panorama? 
I would love to get some advice...


----------



## amesotis (Sep 6, 2012)

Go to Perea!


----------



## Rob14c (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, but that looks a bit too far out of town. Must be nice by the sea though


----------



## ohmp2007 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

i would prefer kalamaria. It´s a nice area, safe and calm  but a little bit expensive regarding flat...

But in the main Thessaloniki is a great place!!!


----------



## kris22 (Mar 18, 2012)

kalamaria is expensive, crowded with terrible traffic and parking problems unless it is available with the property
peraia is nice and yes it is by the sea and is quite cheap at the moment however it is 30 min away from the city and petrol in greece is not cheap at all, and when your kids grow they will probably hate it
panorama is ok, as is pulaia, panorama further up on a hill with fantastic views, woods nature etc, used to be expensive but not anymore
pulaia is developing widely lately with the ring road connecting you everywhere, imagine that to reach panorama you pass pulaia
i dont know!i live in the centre and would not swab for anything


----------



## Rob14c (Jan 30, 2013)

thanks for the advice 
sounds like I need to choose between Kalamaria, where it is crowded but there is more to do, and Panorama, which is more tranquil but with less going on. I think I will rent a place in the centre for a few months and then check out these areas when I am there.
Anyway, Thesssaloniki seems like a really cool city so I think we will be happy wherever we end up...


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

KalamAria !!!


----------

